# French street performer and composer hello



## SteveVillaMassone (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello everybody,

My name is Steve Villa-Massone, I am a french street performer. I play on street for about 12 years now. I worked for 11 years on the french south, in the town where I was born, "Nice, and, approximately 1 year ago I have decided to live in Paris.
I compose classical songs, make transcription and, sometimes, jazz transcriptions of classical pieces. I hope you will enjoy my videos.
Have you musician street performers on your city ? What do you think about the fact of bringing classical music on the street ? (positive and negative feelings are welcome).

In first I am going to present you some of my *compositions*:

- In this video, recorded by a tourist, I was playing 3 of my old compositions on paris streets. I composed them about 5 years ago.






00:00 to 00:59 is "La﻿ valse du vallon" ( "valley's waltz") but only the﻿ end of the piece
00:59 to 05:35 is also a composition but without name at the moment
05:35 to the end is named "la crypte" ("the crypt")

- I made this second video with an old composition. This composition's name: Come Bach.






- This piece is in another style. It is like a love piano piece.






*Transcriptions and arrangements:*

- Here you have my own piano transcription of the four seasons: winter (Vivaldi). It was recorded on paris streets by a friend.






- In this video, I had a very nice moment with a friend, a violinist, who also plays on Paris streets. We are playing Czardas (Vittorio Monti). I arranged the piano part.






Many new compositions, transcriptions, jazz transcriptions will come. I have to find some who will film me lol!

Have a very Nice day

Steve

PS: I hope I did not post in the wrong section.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I have only watched the first 2 minutes of the first video but i must say that like it!


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I have just listened to some of your videos, and still am listening to the third one, but I have to say that I think what you are doing is *great*. I would love it if our street musicians played music of that quality... And not only play, but you compose too (and compose well - I am liking both your pieces and transcriptions)  It is a different (and much better) perspective on John Cage's idea that we should hear music everywhere.

:tiphat::clap:


----------



## SteveVillaMassone (Sep 23, 2012)

jani said:


> I have only watched the first 2 minutes of the first video but i must say that like it!


Thank you a lot. It gives me motivation.

Have a good day



Ramako said:


> I have just listened to some of your videos, and still am listening to the third one, but I have to say that I think what you are doing is *great*. I would love it if our street musicians played music of that quality... And not only play, but you compose too (and compose well - I am liking both your pieces and transcriptions)  It is a different (and much better) perspective on John Cage's idea that we should hear music everywhere.
> 
> :tiphat::clap:


Thank you for being that receptive. The street is a very good way to show my own compositions, I always enjoyed that. Those compositions are old, I have about more than 50 new finished one, it will be a pleasure to show more recent pieces I composed. Concerning John Cage's idea, it is totally my feeling, but, sometimes, I use to meet people who are against this idea. For them, classical music has to be in a special context, for special person (like them). I am fighting everyday against this restrictive philosophy.

Have a great day (sorry for my english)


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Incredible stuff! made me smile


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

The idea of street performers I think is awesome! Music is a passion of mine (though I have no musical ability whatsoever). But it's uplifting to my soul . We have nothing like that where I am at. However, I do live near a small harbor town and in the summers, local musicians do perform there: folk, jazz, that kind of thing! I did not make it those small concerts yet, though I hope to next summer. I haven't listened to your videos yet but I certainly plan to. Welcome!


----------



## SteveVillaMassone (Sep 23, 2012)

Ravndal Thank you for your reply, I have reached my goal.



Sonata said:


> The idea of street performers I think is awesome! Music is a passion of mine (though I have no musical ability whatsoever). But it's uplifting to my soul . We have nothing like that where I am at. However, I do live near a small harbor town and in the summers, local musicians do perform there: folk, jazz, that kind of thing! I did not make it those small concerts yet, though I hope to next summer. I haven't listened to your videos yet but I certainly plan to. Welcome!


Sad that you don't have street performers. But I guess your last summer period was cool with those local musicians. Where do you live ? (if it is not secret of course).

I have found another video of one of my compositions on youtube. The sound quality is not that good, the piece is not full recorded, but you can have another idea of what I compose. It was recorded 2 years ago (I still play this piece, but I have improved it in 2 years). It was in Nice (french south east), before I moved to Paris.






I gave the name: "sonate en la mineur", I should find another piece name (approximatly 4 min are missing on this record)

and for fun (it was my first busking time on Paris, in front of the Eiffel tower - Trocadéro place), I was with a friend. We play "let's groove" (earth wind and fire), with some vocal trumpet. Only improvisation, unfortunately cops stopped us after 4 min of play (for the first time in Paris, it was not that cool)






Have a good day and I hope that you will have more musicians in your streets in the future.


----------



## SteveVillaMassone (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello mates,

I was internet less for months and I was totally busy. Here I have some new videos, with new compositions and contents.

In this first video, in fact I give an interview (to a french French cinema's student), and I play 2 compositions.

1:20 to 3:25 I play "Schubertienne" (it could be translated like: "in the schubert style"). For this piece, I was filmed in Paris, and in Nice (in the French south Riviera). At the end of the video, I play "come bach".






In this second video, I play the third sonate I composed, I called it "Sonate n°1 en La Mineur" (filmed in Paris, too), this one is a better quality






In this one, I play my last nocturne, I called it "Nocturne no 5". The video is in a very bad quality, I played it just after a travel of 9 hours. And I was not able to play because something bothered my right arm. But it was the first time I played it in public.






Have a good day/night


----------



## SteveVillaMassone (Sep 23, 2012)

And here you have a little jazz version, and improvised, of alla turca:






I hope you will enjoy those videos; I will try to upload some other compositions soon.

And the last one for tonight (it was recorded after the travel too), on of my very last compositions. At the moment it is unlisted on youtube, as the quality is not good (and the one who filmed me missed the first 30 seconds). It is kinda exclusive.






Have a great day


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I listened to the videos from your first post and I must say, I was very impressed. I really enjoyed your composition 'Come Bach', I thought it was very coherent and well composed. The "Vittorio Monti' piece you played with your violinist friend was extremely catchy. You guys played superbly and with tremendous energy, which was very captivating, and the look of amazement on your street audience was just icing on the cake. 

Really nice stuff, I wish nothing but the best. Keep working hard! 

TPS


----------



## SteveVillaMassone (Sep 23, 2012)

TheProudSquire said:


> I listened to the videos from your first post and I must say, I was very impressed. I really enjoyed your composition 'Come Bach', I thought it was very coherent and well composed. The "Vittorio Monti' piece you played with your violinist friend was extremely catchy. You guys played superbly and with tremendous energy, which was very captivating, and the look of amazement on your street audience was just icing on the cake.
> 
> Really nice stuff, I wish nothing but the best. Keep working hard!
> 
> TPS


Thank you for this reply. It gives me lot of motivation ! Concerning Czardas, I played with a friend, I know him for about 10-12 years, so it probably helped us !

See you and thank you again


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

You give color to life sir! :tiphat:


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Amazing playing man!


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I wish every village, town, and city had someone of your talent, energy, and generosity to bring music and joy to the streets. There's no way to know how many people, having seen and heard you, have had their day transformed. And that can only be a gift to them. Best wishes to you. "Keep on keeping on."


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Loved that nocturne  chopin-style


----------

